# HELP PLZ!



## VaNqUiSh (Dec 6, 2006)

i have a 79 datsun 280zx & it was siting since 1997 & i got it running & then i got a violent knocing on the head, so i took the head off & ima send it in to get rebuilt but i wounder if may-b it was sumthing else.....


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

did you dump a bunch of oil in the rocker cover and take measures to protect it when it started up? did it work before? sounds like something blocked oil flow perhaps, you may want to tear the engine apart and make sure no mice have nested inside, etc


----------



## VaNqUiSh (Dec 6, 2006)

yea i should , i found nest s when i towed it to my house & i took it to the power wash but i didnt relize that theres probly other nests beyond my eye can see


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

you could try pouring a whole can of marvel mystery oil through the head while cranking it a little with the drain plug out. and seeing what comes out, and if it gets better. you don't have much to loose.


----------



## VaNqUiSh (Dec 6, 2006)

yea i can try that, i guess if its 2 fubared tehn ill jus get anoterh motor 4 it..


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

basically marvel oil is a very thin oil and is good for loosening debris, you may already be too far gone, but this stuff won't hurt, i'd pour some motor oil in the spark plug holes too, that engine needs to be flushed.


----------

